
LIVE Stream: WikiLeaks/Assange October Surprise - nerdy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7OwzD5yxUU
======
nerdy
Starts at the top of the hour. Some background while waiting:
[https://www.cnet.com/news/julian-assange-speech-berlin-
due-t...](https://www.cnet.com/news/julian-assange-speech-berlin-due-to-
specific-information-wikileaks-hillary-clinton-drone-strike/)

It's also the 10-year anniversary of Wikileaks.

------
frederikvs
Doesn't seem like there's any big announcement. A bit disappointing really.
Audio quality was also fairly poor.

